# Current pair 55g pics



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Been so busy lately I had not had time to just sit and watch my fish and relax much of late, so finally got caught up on some work stuff today and decided to snap some pics of the tanks in the current state they are in and thought I'd share some of the pics with you guys. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

One of the fish room/computer


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

:thumb: The background shape with the openings is creative.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

fish in third picture is what?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

That's my male Lwanda Peacock, he's just about my favorite out of all of them.


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, excellent tanks! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> :thumb: The background shape with the openings is creative.


I love that look, too. Is that your own creation? Is it set in the middle of the tank lengthwise?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

NJmomie said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > :thumb: The background shape with the openings is creative.
> ...


Thanks. It's something I came up with after looking online at some underwater cave pictures. Originally I was going to do one opening dead center of the tank but after drawing it out it looked odd that way so I decided to do two opening offset to each side of the center.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice set ups, with some equally nice fish!


----------



## denmck (Mar 22, 2013)

Really interesting aquascaping. Very creative!


----------



## valwow187 (May 26, 2013)

thats a sick ass tank.


----------



## PandaFishMan (May 30, 2013)

:drooling: 
I would find it difficult to leave a room with a ******* fish tank AND a computer. :lol:

And I agree, that Lwanda is beautiful!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

The fish in the 11th picture looks like a female peacock.....


----------

